# Homeowner special



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Don't know if I should even fix the leak without charging them for code upgrades. They tried to tell me a plumber installed it until I told them no way. Then the husband admitted it. I havent done the job yet.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Pacificpipes said:


> Don't know if I should even fix the leak without charging them for code upgrades. They tried to tell me a plumber installed it until I told them no way. Then the husband admitted it. I havent done the job yet.



what upgrades doe it need?? 

maybe a thermal expansion tank??

drip leg on the gas line???

the wrong kind of drain pipe on the t+p valve???


I like the gas line and he probably used 
16 spikes to install that earth-quake strapping
to the stud walls...........


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Been awhile, but IIRC a heater cannot be hard piped in CA...?


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Yeah. No hard piping, t&p needs to be copper,strapping, drip leg, expansion tank, gas line not secured. I'm sure an inspector would not let them vent that out the side of their house. They swapped out a tankless


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Pacificpipes said:


> Yeah. No hard piping, t&p needs to be copper,strapping, drip leg, expansion tank, gas line not secured. I'm sure an inspector would not let them vent that out the side of their house. They swapped out a tankless


Gas flex too long not over 24", no shut off on cold water inlet, no temble on
on vent though wall to protect wall from hot vent , out side vent has to extend above roof line, straps not properly bolted into studs,
that is all I can see from picture


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

That is going to lawsuits rolling in on Rheem Wtr/Htr's from selling though 
Home Cheapo,


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Pacificpipes said:


> Yeah. No hard piping, t&p needs to be copper,strapping, drip leg, expansion tank, gas line not secured. I'm sure an inspector would not let them vent that out the side of their house. They swapped out a tankless



They swapped out a tankless...and they were too cheap to install a power vented one

that is sweet :laughing:


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I told him $800 for the repairs or I'm not touching it. Waiting for the call back


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

How would you fix the vent? Run it straight up the through the roof? I'd probably make them buy the right heater if through the roof isn't possible.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Call the gas co and have them shut it down. The b vent does not have proper rise plus clearances. I don't see a gas shut off or sediment trap. That alone it should be shut off. Then there is the t&p relief tube, no vacuum breaker, the appliance connector is a no no here. Is it in a garage? No protection from a vehicle.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I will add: there needs to be a drain for the W/H safety pan terminating to the outside.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> Call the gas co and have them shut it down. *The b vent does not have proper rise* plus clearances. I don't see a gas shut off or sediment trap. That alone it should be shut off. Then there is the t&p relief tube, no vacuum breaker, the appliance connector is a no no here. Is it in a garage? No protection from a vehicle.












Thanks for pointing that out. 


*503.6.5 Gas Code*: "A Type B or L vent shall terminate at least {5} feet in vertical height above the highest connected appliance draft hood or flue collar."

*503.6.9.2 Gas Code*: "Type B or L vents.....shall extend in a generally vertical direction with offsets not exceeding 45 degrees...."


Operative wording being 'vertical'.

Thank you Mr. Inspector for catching that.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I tell guys all the time to not be the last guy in without doing anything about a situation. Call your AHJ or the gas co. At this point who cares about a sale, cover you azz and protect theirs.


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

Should we give him any points on the escutcheon plates ?


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

Wait, looking at it again. There's a deduction for the empty hole that was drilled.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Told the guy I didn't want the job it's just been to much of a hassle getting it scheduled. He screamed and cussed me out then told me he's leaving me a bad Yelp review. Some people are just crazy. Glad I didn't do it.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Good idea! You get to know the types not to deal with. Every time I'd do an est. and got that bad vibe, I'd tell my boss what I quoted and he'd ask "why so much?".... One of the reasons I went on my own. He'd book the job for less and lose his AZZ on the job because of the customer and their other contractors or provided material.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Pacificpipes said:


> Told the guy I didn't want the job it's just been to much of a hassle getting it scheduled. He screamed and cussed me out then told me he's leaving me a bad Yelp review. Some people are just crazy. Glad I didn't do it.












I have not been threatened with a 'bad yelp review' and I hope I never hear those words from a customer or potential customer.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> I have not been threatened with a 'bad yelp review' and I hope I never hear those words from a customer or potential customer.


Could be considered extortion IMO but IANAL


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I was kind of waiting for the review for how crazy he sounded on the phone. Customers like that get what they deserve. I blocked his number. I'm not worried about it. I booked up for the next 2 months and have plenty of happy actual customers


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Also you shouldn't be able to post a review if I didn't actually do a job.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> Could be considered extortion IMO but IANAL












IANAL? I am not familiar with this internet shorthand.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> IANAL? I am not familiar with this internet shorthand.


IANAL = I am not a lawyer.


----------

